# Team list posted for the Pulaski, TN Sundrop contest



## Rockin Rooster (May 3, 2007)

They have posted the team list for the Pulaski, TN sundrop coountry cook off. Looks like I got some pretty heavy competition to deal with. This is going to be one fun weekend. I haven't been to the Pulaski contest. does anyone know if they have a midway? I have 2 kids and this is something I would like to let them do while we plate the turn-in boxes.


----------

